# Pillbugs/Rollie Pollies as Chicken Food



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Our chickens mainly free range, I do supplement them with food scraps, cracked corn and oyster shells.

We have A LOT of rollie pollies, I notice that they eat the chicken poop around the yard. I don't know if they have always been here but if you turn over any rock, it's swarming with them. Never seen so many before. During the day and night you can find them totally covering all the poop around the yard.

I have seen the chickens eat scorpions without issue but never a rollie pollie. 

Am I just missing that they eat them or do they not?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No idea, I havnt seen a rolly polly is years.


----------



## expertnewbie (Mar 11, 2013)

I tried to feed mine some rolly pollies. They didnt take abt intrest.


----------

